# Movie of the Decade: 90's Edition- Nominations



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2010)

As it is the Easter break, I think this is a good time to get on with that Movie of the 90's tournament that we were taling about back in the Movie of the Decade tourney. 

We are looking for the best film of the 1990's, as decided by the NF Konoha Theatre. Nominate your choices in this thread. Once the nominations have ended, voting will begin in a series of threads in tournament form. 

We will be going for 64 nominations this time, since the 90's were a better time to be a film-goer. *8 nominations per person*. As before, the nominations stop counting when there are 64 films with 2 or more nominations. If you are nominating a movie that has already received at least two votes, please choose another as your choice has already gotten through.

This time, in the first round 8 categories of 8 films, and voting wil be by mulitple-choice polls. The 4 films in each category with the most votes will go through to the next round. Depending on how that goes, we may or may not return to single choice polls in future rounds. 


*Spoiler*: _NOMINATIONS_ 




_*
The Matrix
Fight Club
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Twelve Monkeys
Pulp Fiction
The Shawshank Redemption
Reservoir Dogs
(8)Clerks
Army of Darkness                 
Forrest Gump
The Usual Suspects
The Big Lebowski
Se7en
Aladdin
The Silence of the Lambs
(16)Braveheart
Saving Private Ryan
The Lion King
Toy Story
Jurassic Park
Unforgiven
Groundhog Day
Goodfellas
(24)Interview with a Vampire
Leon
Chasing Amy
Schindlers List
Dark City
The Sixth Sense
The Fugitive
Miller's Crossing
(32)Edward Scissorhands
American Beauty
Titanic
Princess Mononoke
Contact
Face Off
Office Space
La vita è bella 
(40)La Haine 
Trainspotting
Being John Malkovich
The Truman Show
Dances With Wolves
Good Will Hunting
Men In Black
The Nightmare Before Christmas
(48)Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Beauty and the Beast
Heat
Godfather Part III
Toy Story 2
Armageddon
LA Confidential
Independance Day
(56)A Few Good Men
Last of the Mohicans
GoldenEye (obligatory Bond movie)
Fargo
Apollp 13
Philadelphia
Enemy of the State
Deep Impact
(64)Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
*_


 


Everyone clear on the rules?

Then let the nominations commence.......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

90s movies, huh? I don't even remember the 90s, man.

Matrix was 99, right? That's gotta be in the runnings on popularity alone.

Fight Club
The Big Lebowski
Terminator 2
Groundhog Day
Office Space


Eh, t hat's all I got.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 6, 2010)

Awakenings
Braveheart
Forrest Gump
Good Will Hunting
Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey
The Green Mile
The Lion King
The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2010)

The Matrix
Reservoir Dogs
PI
Clerks
Fight Club
My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 6, 2010)

We're really having this tournament? Awesome! 

Really hard to select only 8 movies though. Personal preference for sci-fi and action movies determine my choice. I'm going for:
12 Monkeys
Desperado
Face Off
Fight Club
Terminator 2 (Judgement Day)
The Fifth Element
The Matrix 
Unforgiven

A few very close runner ups, maybe useful for other posters to be inspired from:
A Devil's Advocate
Independence day
La Vita è Bella
Pulp Fiction
Schindler's List


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Since I have 2 more I'll also pick 12 Monkeys. I'll save the last one just in case.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 6, 2010)

Army of Darkness (CMX, you are dead to me)
Fight Club
Pulp Fiction
The Shawshank Redemption
The Matrix
Reservoir Dogs
The Usual Suspects
American History X

[sp=All the movies I wanted to nominate]
Edward Scissorhands
Goodfellas
My Blue Heaven
The Silence of the Lambs
Star Trek VI
Terminator 2
Riki-Oh
My Cousin Vinny
Reservoir Dogs
Army of Darkness
Groundhog Day
Schindler's List
Clerks
Dumb and Dumber
Forrest Gump
Interview with a Vampire
Leon
Pulp Fiction
The Shawshank Redemption
Se7en
Tommy Boy
The Usual Suspects
Fargo
American History X
Saving Private Ryan
The Truman Show
American Beauty
Fight Club
Galaxy Quest
The Green Mile
The Iron Giant
The Matrix
Office Space
[/sp]

Looking at the lists made me realize 1994 and 1999 were _badass_ years for movies.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2010)

Clerks 
The Silence of the Lambs
The Lion King
Jurassic Park
Toy Story
Se7en
Men In Black
The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Army of Darkness (CMX, you are dead to me)
> Fight Club
> Pulp Fiction
> The Shawshank Redemption
> ...


I thought that was in the 80s or something.  Like I said, I don't even remember the 80s.

I'm going to go hang myself now in shame. Not hang my head, I mean literally hang myself. 


Nominate: Army of Darkness with my final act.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll piss my pants if nobody else votes Office Space.  That's almost as bad as me forgeting Army of Darkness was 92. Or Darkman was 90.  Can I change my nominees?


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2010)

*"If you are nominating a movie that has already received at least two votes, please choose another as your choice has already gotten through."*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Clerks?  Get that lame shit out of here.

Dances with Wolves
Mission Impossible
Se7en
The Frighteners
Jurassic Park
Aladdin
American Pie
Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
Small Soldiers
Fight Club
Starship Troopers
Pretty Woman
Saving Private Ryan
Forrest Gump
Unforgiven
The Silence of the Lambs
The Sandlot
Bad Boys
Rob Roy
Braveheart
The Mask
Ace Ventura
Proof
Shakespeare in Love
Titanic
Snow Day
Good Burger
Apollo 13
Phenomenon
Enemy of the State
Philadelphia
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Natural Born Killers
From Dusk Til Dawn
Independence Day
Twister
American Beauty

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Clerks?  Get that lame shit out of here.
> 
> Dances with Wolves
> Mission Impossible
> ...



*8 nominations per person*


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 6, 2010)

Black cat, white cat
Aladdin
Forrest Gump
Contact
Usual Suspects
Big Lebowski


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, and please *DON'T DELETE YOUR POSTS!*

It's a b*tch to correct the nominations.

When you nominate, please think carefully first.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll piss my pants if nobody else votes Office Space.  That's almost as bad as me forgeting Army of Darkness was 92. Or Darkman was 90.  Can I change my nominees?



Yes......

But please, only change the ones that have only received your vote.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 6, 2010)

add Edward Scissorhands to my list.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Clerks?  Get that lame shit out of here.
> 
> Dances with Wolves
> Mission Impossible
> ...



Nominations are in bold


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2010)

The Big Lebowski
Saving Private Ryan
Following
Lion King
Schlinder's List
Silence of the Lambs
The Matrix
Goodfellas


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Interview the a Vampire
Sixth Sense
Saving Private Ryan
Pulp Fiction
Shawshank Redemption
Toy Story
Fight Club
Chasing Amy


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2010)

Toy Story
Jurassic Park
Terminator 2
The Matrix
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Adonis (Apr 6, 2010)

If I may begin by tearing down other people's tastes. *Resevoir Dogs* was poorly-acted and sloppy. *The Shawshank Redemption* was a hallmark card.

*Fight Club*
*12 Monkeys*
*Dark City *(Hipster equivalent of The Matrix)
*Fargo*
*Leon/The Professional*
*Unforgiven *(only Western I could think of)
*L.A. Confidential*
*Groundhog Day*

Not necessarily the best; either my favorites or movies I feared would be under-appreciated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to get Roy in here and vote for the Matrix to make sure it makes it.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to get Roy in here and vote for the Matrix to make sure it makes it.



It's already made it. The only way it could _not_ make it is if everyone suddenly withdrew their nominations for it. Even then, I might decide to keep it in anyway, since I can be as much a dick as you all would have been.


----------



## Helix (Apr 6, 2010)

A Few Good Men


----------



## Gooba (Apr 6, 2010)

Adonis said:


> If I may begin by tearing down other people's tastes. *Resevoir Dogs* was poorly-acted and sloppy. *The Shawshank Redemption* was a hallmark card.


My Grandma did not appreciate my gay rape themed birthday card last year.


----------



## Roy (Apr 6, 2010)

Unforgiven        .


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2010)

Gooba said:


> My Grandma did not appreciate my gay rape themed birthday card last year.



Yea, my boyfriend didn't like the shit pipe themed thank you card either.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2010)

The Matrix
Fight Club
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Pulp Fiction
The Silence of the Lambs
Braveheart
Goodfellas
Interview the a Vampire


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

Most of the shit I want to nominate have already been, multiple times.

Well, I'll give a few:

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Leon
Toy Story
Jurassic Park
Terminator 2
Reservoir Dogs


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> *Most of the shit I want to nominate have already been, multiple times.*
> Well, I'll give a few:
> 
> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
> ...



Read the OP.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 6, 2010)

_Being John Malkovich_
_Chasing Amy_
_Schindler's List_
_Ed Wood_
_As Good As It Gets_
_La vita è bella_
_Miller's Crossing_
_The Fugitive_

^_^


----------



## Roy (Apr 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> Unforgiven        .



Adding:

The Matrix
Schindler's  List


----------



## John (Apr 6, 2010)

Goldeneye
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
12 Monkeys
Dark City
Fight Club
Pulp Fiction
Terminator 2: Judgment Day
The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 6, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Read the OP.



Okay then:

Leon
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

These two have been counted, the rest are pointless. My others:

Schindler's List
The Fugitive
Miller's Crossing
Edward Scissorhands
Princess Mononoke
Beauty and the Beast

Not all of them are my first picks, but fair enough.

Edit: Oh friend, Schindler's List has been taken already? Change it with The Sixth Sense, I can't be arsed to think of another really good movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Right. That makes 32. Halfway there.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

All the films that need to be nominated have already been mentioned so I'll post some underrated movies:

Lone Star
Heavenly Creatures
Audition
In the Company of Men
Boogie Nights
Ed Wood
Magnolia
The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2010)

Edit: Changed my nominations to give way to the more underappreciated ones

*Dances with Wolves
American Beauty
Ghost
Titanic
The Truman Show
October Sky
Princess Mononoke
Contact*


I have a suggestion: Aside from the multiple-choice voting poll, make another poll for people to vote _one_ movie they think is the most undeserving and those negative votes would cancel out the positive votes the films get in the first poll. That would make the tournament a bit more balanced in my opinion, because some films have very polarized receptions. People who dislike a certain film should have a voice, too.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 7, 2010)

Lion King
Jurassic park
Face off
sixth sense
T2
big lebowski
Toy story
Aladdin


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Edit: Changed my nominations to give way to the more underappreciated ones
> 
> *Dances with Wolves
> American Beauty
> ...



No they should'nt.

If you don't think a certain film deserves to be here, then you show your opinion by not voting for it. It's needlessly complicated to have an additional poll to vote against a film that's already through, since in the end only one film is going to win anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2010)

Trainspotting
Rushmore
Four Weddings and a Funeral
Audition


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Schindler's List
> Pulp Fiction
> Clerks
> Resevoir Dogs
> ...



Please change your choices. All of these, apart from Rushmore, have already been nominated. They are all already through.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 7, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> No they should'nt.
> 
> If you don't think a certain film deserves to be here, then you show your opinion by not voting for it. It's needlessly complicated to have an additional poll to vote against a film that's already through, since in the end only one film is going to win anyway.



I think it would be a good idea to split up the 4 out of 8 somehow, though. With that many movies in one pool, it's easy that early votes will be pointless and that they would have voted differently if they had seen how the result would turn out. A little difficult to explain what I mean but I'll give an example:

Ten guys vote for movies 1, 2, 3, 4. The end result are *1, 2, 5, 6,* 7, 8, 3, 4. Obviously you can't do anything for movies 3 and 4 here but what if these 10 guys like movie 7 a lot more than movie 6? And 6 beat 7 with only 2 votes? I propose a system something like this: the three movies with the most votes go through, and the fourth and fifth (or 4th, 5th, 6th) highest movies get a new thread to compete for the fourth spot.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 7, 2010)

Lamb said:


> _Being John Malkovich_
> ^_^


Seriously? I thought it's one of the worst movies ever imo, funny how some people enjoyed it. 

I'm dissapointed no one else has nominated Desperado (so far). One of the best action movies ever. Antonio Banderas as the wicked legend. Salma Hayek in a hot sex scene. And Tarantino and Buscemi as oscar worthy sidecharacters.


----------



## Felt (Apr 7, 2010)

Terminator 2

I'll add more when I think.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 7, 2010)

Heat
The Insider
(Can you tell I love Michael Mann?)
Office Space
Mo' Better Blues (maybe not Spike Lee's best "joint" film wise but I love Jazz)
La Haine
La vita ? bella

Will edit my last two in.


----------



## sel (Apr 7, 2010)

Lola Rennt and La Haine are in my top 5 anyway, so figures.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Are those your votes, sel?


----------



## Lamb (Apr 8, 2010)

just since I realized I'm the only one who used the English title, I changed Life is Beautiful to La vita è bella.



Hyouma said:


> Seriously? I thought it's one of the worst movies ever imo, funny how some people enjoyed it.



I would have considered it based solely on the fact that it is easily the most original film released in the 90s. The fact that it is brilliantly written, superbly acted, and hilariously creepy, just added to that.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 8, 2010)

So La vita ? bella and La Haine have made the list, right?

Now someone needs to vote for Heat or The Insider I can't be the only person who enjoyed those two films?


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 8, 2010)

Being John Malkovich
Trainspotting
The Truman Show
Armegeddon
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Con Air
The Prince of Egypt


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> Terminator 2
> 
> I'll add more when I think.


 Typical of women, it's taking miss thang here forever to think of another movie.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

Fight Club
Reservoir Dogs
Pulp fiction

Those are my three favorite...I have seen the others to that have been nominated, but those three really jump out as my favorite.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2010)

Independance Day
Dances With Wolves
Good Will Hunting
Half Baked
Jumanji
Rush Hour
Happy Gilmore
Big Daddy

Tried to add movies not on the list already.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 11, 2010)

"Bump"

Sorry about that; been a little busy. 

The list has been updated. I'll nominate a few of mine soon enough too.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 11, 2010)

How many more movies are needed?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 11, 2010)

19. **


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Men In Black
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Beauty and the Beast
Heat

And these make 14.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice list so far but still there are some unavoidables film to mention.

Toy Story 2
Todo sobre mi madre
Fargo
Babe
Ed Wood
Total recall
The godfather. Part III


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 11, 2010)

Come on guys. Black cat, white cat. You can't have missed it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 11, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Come on guys. Black cat, white cat. You can't have missed it.



Do you really think these americans know about Kusturica?

Even I have only see Life is a miracle from him and his movies are quite well promoted here.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 11, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Do you really think these americans know about Kusturica?
> 
> Even I have only see Life is a miracle from him and his movies are quite well promoted here.



They nominated La vita ? bella


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 11, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> They nominated La vita ? bella



Dont compare them. That film had a worldwide succes, won 3 Oscars, a much more commercial plot, etc...


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll add Godfather III and Toy Story 2 to my nominations, so there's only 12 films to go and I've only got one choice left (assuming I decide to follow my own rules).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2010)

From Dusk Till Dawn
Speed
Enemy Of The State
I Come In Peace
Blade
Starship Troopers
John Carpenter's Vampires
Escape From L.A. 

That's all I've got. Although my favorite movie of the 90's is already up there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

How long is this gonna take?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2010)

We need a dozen more films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Just pick 12 random ones from this thread.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I might just do that. But I'll wait a few more hours first.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 12, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast, Matrix, Forrest Gump, Toy Story, Terminator II, Princess Mononoke, Titanic, Dances with the Wolves


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Well try not to pick the Matrix 12 times.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2010)

Following, man! 

Nobody has seen it, but its a good debut film from Nolan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been meaning to watch that, actually. I need to make a list of movies to watch or something.

Or, you could buy the movie, then send it to me. Sound good?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 12, 2010)

Se7en should win this easily.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have been meaning to watch that, actually. I need to make a list of movies to watch or something.
> 
> Or, you could buy the movie, then send it to me. Sound good?



Not made out of money.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 12, 2010)

hear are some good ones.  

A thin line between love and hate
Whats Love go to do with it.
Armageddon
Primal Fear
The Rock
Legends of The Fall
The Mummy


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> Beauty and the Beast, Matrix, Forrest Gump, Toy Story, Terminator II, Princess Mononoke, Titanic, Dances with the Wolves



You've just wasted 8 votes.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2010)

No one else has seen the October Sky? It's a very inspiring film by Jake Gyllenhaal, adapted from the book Rocket Boy (of which October Sky is an anagram). I cried a couple of times while watching that film.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2010)

I could've sworn somebody nominated it.  TBH, it wasn't that great.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2010)

I was the one who nominated it. 

It's not in my top 8, but still, since we are short of nominees, I think it's a worthy candidate to consider. But it seems like not many people know about the film. Glad to know you've seen it though.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 12, 2010)

beautiful scorpio said:


> hear are some good ones.
> 
> A thin line between love and hate
> Whats Love go to do with it.
> ...



Those are good ones 


Wait, where's 10 Things I Hate about You and Pretty Woman... and there were more good movies in the 90's!!!


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 13, 2010)

Never heard from October Sky, what's it about?

I agree with CMX to take random movies to fill in the last places.

(especially "random" movies from my list that didn't get nominated by anyone else )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Not made out of money.


 Women are automatically made out of money. It's in the contract you sign in blood every month.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Women are automatically made out of money. It's in the contract you sign in blood every month.



That makes no sense man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> That makes no sense man.


 Think about it.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright. I'll just pick random films and finish this off.

Firstly, as my last choice I'll pick LA Confidential. That makes 10 left.

For the rest: 

Independance Day
A Few Good Men
Last of the Mohicans
GoldenEye (obligatory Bond movie)
Fargo
Apollp 13
Philadelphia
Enemy of the State
Deep Impact
Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery

Yeah, nobody actually mentioned the last two. But it's my thread, so so what?

Nominations are over. Round 1 of voting will begin shortly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I have no issues with that as long as the best movie wins. And as long as that movie is the movie I want to win.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah, I'm too late. Oh well, the movies I liked from the 90s still made it, so no matter.

Good list.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no issues with that as long as the best movie wins. And as long as that movie is the movie I want to win.


And that's The Matrix right?


----------

